#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση εργασίας στο διαδίκτυο

## Xάρης

http://ec.europa.eu/eures/main.jsp?c...ro=job&lang=elhttp://www.kariera.gr/http://www.εργασία.gr/search_job.phphttp://www.skywalker.grhttp://www.jobseek.gr/http://www.ison.gr/http://www.proslipsis.gr/cmCat_index.php?cm_catid=2http://jobboard.building-21.net/http://www.go4constructionjobs.com/http://www.careerjet.gr

----------


## Civilian

Για όσους ψάχνουν εργασία στο εξωτερικό:

ΗΠΑ (www.careerbuilder.com) Καναδάς (www.careerbuilder.ca) Αυστραλία (www.seek.com) Νέα Ζηλανδία (www.seek.com) Ινδία (www.careerbuilder.co.in, www.naukri.com) Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα (www.bayt.com) Σαουδική Αραβία (www.bayt.com) Κατάρ (www.bayt.com) Ιορδανία (www.bayt.com)

Μπαχρέιν (www.bayt.com) Πακιστάν (www.bayt.com) Μαλαισία (www.jostreet.com) Κουβέιτ (www.bayt.com) Σιγκαπούρη (www.jobstreet.com) Φιλιππίνες (www.jobstreet.com) Τουρκία (www.kariyer.net) Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (www.careerbuilder.co.uk) Βουλγαρία (www.jobs.bg) Δανία (www.stepstone.com) Γαλλία (www.careerbuilder.fr) Ουγγαρία (www.profession.hu) Ελβετία (www.careerbuilder.ch) Τσέχικη Δημοκρατία (www.jobs.cz) Φινλανδία (www.stepstone.com) Σουηδία (www.jobbguiden.se) Ρουμανία (www.careerbuilder.com.ro, www.bestjobs.neogen.ro) Πολωνία (www.pracuj.pl) Ολλανδία (www.careerbuilder.nl, www.stepstone.com, www.totaljobs.nl) Λουξεμβούργο (www.stepstone.com) Λιθουανία (www.cvmarket.ee)

Σλοβακία (www.profesia.sk) Πορτογαλία (www.stepstone.com) Ιρλανδία (www.careerbuilder.ie, www.irishjobs.ie) Αυστρία (www.stepstone.com) Εσθονία (www.cvmarket.ee) Γερμανία (www.careerbuilder.de, www.stepstone.com)

Ιταλία (www.careerbuilder.it, www.stepstone.com) Ισπανία (www.careerbuilder.es, www.infojobs.net) Ρωσία (www.headhunter.ru) Νορβηγία (www.careerbuilder.no, www.stepstone.com) Λετονία (www.cvmarket.ee) Βέλγιο (www.careerbuilder.be, www.stepstone.com)

----------

Adamantios, Xάρης

----------


## nicoza

θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να τα κοιταω,

Ευχαριστω!

----------

